# Htmltabelle Border entfernen



## gdfan (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Ich bin gerade irgentwie zu doof per css den Rahmen der Tabellle zu entfernen.
Wie geht das noch einmal ??
Hier ist die html Seite:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Homepage</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />
</head>
<body text="red" bgcolor="white" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="white">
<table border="0" bordercolour="white">
<tr>
<th valign="bottom" align="center" height="150" width="800" colspan="3" background="header.png">
</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td  width="200" height="450" background="menü.png">
<div id="menu">
<ul class="navbar">
  <li><a href="index.html">Home page</a>
  <li><a href="musings.html">Musings</a>
  <li><a href="town.html">My town</a>
  <li><a href="links.html">Links</a>
</ul>
</div>
</td>
<td width="600" height="450" background="text.png" ><h1 align="center">Hi</h1>
<p align="center">Hallo <br>
Hier kommt mal Text</p>
</td>
</tr>
</body>
</html>
```
Und hier der Stylecheet:

```
body {
        font-family: Georgia, "Times New Roman",
        Times, serif;
        background-color: black   }
     H1 { color: white }
     ul.navbar li {
       background: none;
       padding: 0.1em;
       }
     #navbar {
     top: 5 px }
     ul.navbar a {
       text-decoration: none }
  a:link {
    color: blue }
  a:visited {
    color: blue }
    #menu {
  width: 200px;
  height: 450px;
  float: left;
```
Nicht lachen ich bin noch anfänger
Außerdem ist das nur eine verusch Seite, an der ich html und css lerne, also nicht über das Desing wundern^^, odeer über die Sachen die draufstehen.
Der code stimmt so oder kann ich da noch etwas besser machen??

vielen Dank
mfg
Gdfan


----------



## Akkuschrauber (30. Oktober 2008)

also ich muss schon sagen, auf die idee ne liste in ner tabelle zu verschachteln bin ich auch noch nich gekommen.
also ich werd aus deinem quelltext nich so ganz schlau. was willste damit erreichen und wie soll des ganze mal aussehen. dann kann ich dir helfen. im moment sieht mir des noch nen bissel nach kauderwelsch aus.


----------



## gdfan (30. Oktober 2008)

Habs schon selber gelöst. Aber trozdem dankeschön


----------



## jetztaber (30. Oktober 2008)

Ahhh, hast Du das table-Tag geschlossen?!


----------



## gdfan (31. Oktober 2008)

ähhhhhhh. wups dass muss mir abhandegekommen sein
ähhh ne bessere idee. Es ist unsichbar, aber eigentlich da

nein, ich habs zwar mal gemahct, aber nun ist es weg. Egal ich mach einfach ein neues

Aber noch mal eien Frage, was passiert dann wenn das weg ist?ß Braucht dann die Seite länger zum laden da der Browser das Tag erst hinzufügen muss oder was sind die Auswirkungen??
Und vielen Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## jetztaber (31. Oktober 2008)

Ne, wenn die Tabelle nicht geschlossen wird, wird sie nicht so dargestellt, wie sie sein soll. Eigentlich gar nicht. Und beim Parsen weiß der Browser natürlich nicht, wo die Tabelle beendet sein soll, wenn da nichts steht.

Nimm einfach mal Deinen geposteten Code und schließe das table-Tag. Dann hast Du den Header oben, links das Menü und rechts den Content. Schaut dann schon mal nach was aus.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (31. Oktober 2008)

ich finde den ganzen quelltext nen bissel umständlich. habe aber mittlerweile glaube ich verstanden, was das werden soll. also ich würde jeden teil in einen eigenen div packen, und die dann in css per postition: ;
anordnen. also so weit ich weiß gibts da fixed, absolute, inherite und float. kuck aber sicherheitshalber nochmal bei css4you.de, die ham da ne ziemlich gute beschreibung zu.


----------



## jetztaber (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja, es sind seine ersten Gehversuche, da ists gut. Und das Div-Tag kommt bestimmt bald. Davon abgesehen sind Tabellen mit reinem CSS spätestens bei den HTML-Strict Varianten durchaus anspruchsvoll.

Apropos CSS, wie schon immer extrem empfehlenswert: css Zen Garden: The Beauty in CSS Design


----------



## gdfan (31. Oktober 2008)

So siehst nun aus

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Homepage</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />
</head>
<body text="red" bgcolor="white" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="white">
<table border="0" bordercolour="" cellspacing="0" align="center">
<tr>
<th valign="middle" align="center" height="150" width="800" colspan="3" background="header.png">
<b>Laaaaan</b></th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td  width="200" height="450" background="menü.png">
<div id="menu">
<ul class="navbar">
  <li><a href="index.html">Homepage</a>
  <li><a href="musings.html">Musik</a>
  <li><a href="town.html">Laaan</a>
  <li><a href="links.html">Links</a>
  <li><a href="links.html">Links</a>
</ul>
</div>
</td>
<td width="600" height="450" background="text.png" ><h1 align="center">Hi</h1>
<p align="center">Hallo <br>
Hier kommt mal Text</p>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

so gut oder kann ich da noch was besser machen??
mfg gdfan


----------



## Akkuschrauber (31. Oktober 2008)

den div hätteste dir sparen können. lass die tabellen weg!!!


----------



## gdfan (1. November 2008)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> den div hätteste dir sparen können. lass die tabellen weg!!!


Wie soll ich die Tabellen weglassen??
Der div ist für die CSS Datei in der das Menü formatiert wird


----------



## gdfan (1. November 2008)

Ich habe noch eine Frage.
Wie kann ich festlegenn dass die Seite auf einem Breitbildmonitor  breit angezeigt wird und sonst halt kleiner???
So wie das Forum.

mfg
gdfan


----------



## jetztaber (1. November 2008)

Indem Du die Breite nicht mehr absolut in Pixeln angibst, sondern relativ in Prozent, z.B. bei einer dreispaltigen Tabelle 33% für jede Spalte. Wenn Du den Browser zum Fenster verkleinerst, kannst Du ja den rechten Rand des Fensters nach links und rechts verschieben. Die Tabelle bleibt immer im Browserfenster, nur die Spalten werden abhängig von der angezeigten Breite breiter oder schmaler, nehmen aber immer 33% der verfügbaren Breite ein.

Man kann absolute und relative Werte mischen, das bekommt aber nicht unbedingt jedem Browser.

Wenn ich Zeit habe, überarbeite ich mal Deinen Quellcode und stell ihn hier ein. Ich nehme die ganzen Inline-Styles raus und schreib sie in die styles.css und noch einige weitere Geschichten.


----------



## gdfan (1. November 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Indem Du die Breite nicht mehr absolut in Pixeln angibst, sondern relativ in Prozent, z.B. bei einer dreispaltigen Tabelle 33% für jede Spalte. Wenn Du den Browser zum Fenster verkleinerst, kannst Du ja den rechten Rand des Fensters nach links und rechts verschieben. Die Tabelle bleibt immer im Browserfenster, nur die Spalten werden abhängig von der angezeigten Breite breiter oder schmaler, nehmen aber immer 33% der verfügbaren Breite ein.
> 
> Man kann absolute und relative Werte mischen, das bekommt aber nicht unbedingt jedem Browser.
> 
> Wenn ich Zeit habe, überarbeite ich mal Deinen Quellcode und stell ihn hier ein. Ich nehme die ganzen Inline-Styles raus und schreib sie in die styles.css und noch einige weitere Geschichten.


Vielen Dank für den Tip. ich werde es nacher mal ausprobieren.
Wenn du das machen könntest wäre ich dir unendlich dankbar
Ich habe noch eine Frage. Wie bestimme ich die Position eines Elementes (z.B. einer Überschrift) pixelgenau. Sodass z.B. Die linke-obere-Ecke genau bei 120/50 ist??(<-- Koordinatensytemdaten oder geht das nicht mit einem Koordiantensystem in dem 1=1px ist??)

Schon mal vielen Dank für euere Hilfe
mfg
gdfan


----------



## jetztaber (1. November 2008)

Hier ein bisschen CSS zum Nachdenken! 

Position, top, left, right, width, height sind die Antworten auf Deine Frage.


```
@charset "utf-8";
/* CSS Document */

body {
/*    background-image: url(Images/bg_body.jpg); */
    background-color: #CC0000;
    font-family:SimSun, Verdana, Arial, serif;
}
#container {
    position:relative;
    top:0px;
    margin:0px auto;
    width:909px;
    height:auto;
}
#rbvheader {
    position:relative;
    top:0px;
    width:909px;
    height:128px;
    background: url(Images/bg_main_r1_c1.jpg) repeat-x;
}
#rbvbody {
    position:relative;
    top:0px;
    left:0px;
    width:909px;
    height:auto;
    background-color:#CC0000;
}
#rbvcontent {
    position:relative;
    top:0px;
    left:0px;
    bottom:0px;
    width:809px;
    height:auto;
    background: url(Images/bg_main_r2_c1.jpg) repeat-y;
    line-height:120%;
}
#rbvmenu {
    position:absolute;
    top:0px;
    right:0px;
    width:101px;
    height:auto;
}
#rbvfooter {
    position:relative;
    width:909px;
    height:128px;
    background: url(Images/bg_main_r3_c1.jpg) repeat-x;
}
table {
    border-collapse:collapse;
}
td, tr {
    padding:0px;
}
td img {
    display: block;
    border:none;
}
table.europe {
    width:800px;
    height:800px;
    border:none;
}
table.navigation {
    width:100px;
    border-left:#A38A48 1px solid;
}
table.content {
    width:800px;
    margin-bottom:5px;
}
td.image {
    width:535px;
    height:auto;
}
td.image img {
    /*margin-top:5px;*/
    margin-left:6px;
    /*margin-right:auto;*/
    /*margin-bottom:5px;*/
}
td.text {
    vertical-align:top;
    padding:0px 10px 0px 9px;
    margin:0px 5px;
    width:250px;
    height:auto;
    border-left:#E32040 solid 1px;
```


----------



## gdfan (1. November 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Hier ein bisschen CSS zum Nachdenken!
> 
> Position, top, left, right, width, height sind die Antworten auf Deine Frage.
> 
> ...


Vielen vielen Dank. 
Aber Muss ich noch was in der Htmldatei verändern???
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Akkuschrauber (1. November 2008)

du musst den ganzen dingern ids oder names geben. natürlich die passenden.


----------



## gdfan (1. November 2008)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> du musst den ganzen dingern ids oder names geben. natürlich die passenden.


Sorry aber ich beschäftige mich erst seit 2 Wachen mit html und css, daher weiß ich nicht genau was du meinst
Also könntest du das bitte nochmal erklären, am besten mit Beispieltag, damit auch ich das verstehe

Vielen Dank an euch das ihr mir helft, meine Noobfragen zu beantworten und mir das zu erklären

Lukas


----------



## jetztaber (1. November 2008)

Er meint, da wo die Raute (#) steht, werden die Eigenschaften der Divs definiert. Diese heben dann die in body definierten Eigenschaften auf oder ergänzen sie und hinter der Raute steht der Name des Div-Tags in der CSS-Datei. Der wird dann natürlich in der HTML-Datei verwendet, sonst werden die definierten Eigenschaften ja nicht gefunden.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (1. November 2008)

html:
<div id="blablabla">
css: 
#blablabla {
...}


----------



## gdfan (2. November 2008)

Vielen Dank jetzt habe ich es verstanden (Mit dem Div)
Ich werde es nacher gleich mal ausprobieren, mit dem css code.

Edit: Sorry aber ich bekomme das nicht so wirklich hin. Wenn du auch noch den htmlcode posten würdest wäre ich dir echt undendlich dankbar. Vllt verstehe ich dann ja das Prinzip


----------



## k-b (2. November 2008)

Position, top, left, right, width, height sind die Antworten auf Deine Frage.


----------



## gdfan (3. November 2008)

So ich war noch einmal felißig und habe mal etwas neues kreirt:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>design</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script src="MenuBar.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</head>
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" text="red">
<table id="Tabelle_01" width="1001" height="1300" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_01.gif" width="45" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_02.gif" width="15" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_03.gif" width="140" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td colspan="6">
            <img src="Bilder/index_04.gif" width="574" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_05.gif" width="166" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_06.gif" width="15" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_07.gif" width="45" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="45" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_08.gif" width="45" height="30" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_09.jpg" width="15" height="30" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_10.jpg" width="140" height="30" alt=""></td>
        <td colspan="6">
            <img src="Bilder/index_11.jpg" width="576" height="30" alt=""></td>
<td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_12.jpg" width="166" height="30" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_13.jpg" width="15" height="30" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_14.gif" width="45" height="30" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="30" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_15.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_16.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td colspan="8" background="banner.png">
            </td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_18.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_19.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="175" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_20.gif" width="45" height="35" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_21.jpg" width="15" height="35" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_22.jpg" width="140" height="35" alt="links überschrift"></td>
        <td background="Bilder/menuback1.png">
            <ul id="MenuBar1" class="MenuBarHorizontal">
              <li>
                <div align="center"><a href="#">Startseite</a> </div>
              </li>
          </ul>
      </td>
  <td background="Bilder/menuback1.png">
            <ul id="MenuBar2" class="MenuBarHorizontal">
              <li>
                <div align="center"><a href="#" class="MenuBarItemSubmenu">xxx</a>
                    <ul>
                      <li><a href="#">xxxx</a></li>
                      <li><a href="#">xxxx</a></li>
                      <li><a href="#">xxxx</a></li>
                  </ul>
                </div>
              </li>
      </ul>
      </td>
  <td background="Bilder/menuback1.png">
            <ul id="MenuBar3" class="MenuBarHorizontal">
              <li>
                <div align="center"><a class="MenuBarItemSubmenu" href="#">xxxx</a>
                  <ul>
                    <li><a href="#">xxx</a></li>
                    <li><a href="#">xxxx</a></li>
                    <li><a href="#">xxxx</a></li>
                    <li><a href="#">xxxxx</a></li>
                  </ul>
                </div>
              </li>
      </ul>
      </td>
  <td background="Bilder/menuback1.png">
            <ul id="MenuBar4" class="MenuBarHorizontal">
              <li>
                <div align="center"><a class="MenuBarItemSubmenu" href="#">xxxx</a>
                  <ul>
                    <li><a href="#">xxxx</a></li>
                    <li><a href="#">xxxx</a></li>
                  </ul>
                </div>
              </li>
      </ul>
      </td>
  <td background="Bilder/menuback1.png">
            <ul id="MenuBar5" class="MenuBarHorizontal">
              <li>
                <div align="center"><a href="#">xxxx</a> </div>
              </li>
      </ul>
            </td>
  <td background="Bilder/menuback1.png">
            <ul id="MenuBar6" class="MenuBarHorizontal">
              <li>
                <div align="center"><a href="#">xxxx</a> </div>
              </li>
      </ul>
      </td>
      <td background="Bilder/index_29.jpg" align="center"><!-- Überschrift Rechts-->
        <u>xxxxx</u></td>
  <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_30.jpg" width="15" height="35" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_31.gif" width="45" height="35" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="35" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_32.gif" width="45" height="165" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_33.jpg" width="15" height="165" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_34.jpg" width="140" height="165" alt="links 1"></td>
        <td colspan="6" rowspan="6" bgcolor="00bdff">
        </td>
<td background="Bilder/index_36.jpg">
            <p align="center">1.ydfdsfgdf
            <p align="center">2.sfddsfh
      <p align="center">3.asdfasdf</td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_37.jpg" width="15" height="165" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_38.gif" width="45" height="165" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="165" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_39.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_40.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_41.jpg" width="140" height="175" alt="links 2"></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_42.jpg" width="166" height="175" alt="rechts 2"></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_43.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_44.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="175" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_45.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_46.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_47.jpg" width="140" height="175" alt="links 3"></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_48.jpg" width="166" height="175" alt="rechts 3"></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_49.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_50.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="175" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_51.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_52.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_53.jpg" width="140" height="175" alt="links 4"></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_54.jpg" width="166" height="175" alt="rechts 4"></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_55.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_56.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="175" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_57.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_58.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_59.jpg" width="140" height="175" alt="links 5"></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_60.jpg" width="166" height="175" alt="rechts 5"></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_61.jpg" width="15" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_62.gif" width="45" height="175" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="175" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td rowspan="2">
            <img src="Bilder/index_63.gif" width="45" height="105" alt=""></td>
        <td rowspan="2">
            <img src="Bilder/index_64.jpg" width="15" height="105" alt=""></td>
        <td rowspan="2">
            <img src="Bilder/index_65.jpg" width="140" height="105" alt="links 6"></td>
        <td rowspan="2">
            <img src="Bilder/index_66.jpg" width="166" height="105" alt="rechts 6"></td>
        <td rowspan="2">
            <img src="Bilder/index_67.jpg" width="15" height="105" alt=""></td>
        <td rowspan="2">
            <img src="Bilder/index_68.gif" width="45" height="105" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="100" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td colspan="6">
            <img src="Bilder/index_69.gif" width="574" height="5" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="5" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_70.gif" width="45" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_71.gif" width="15" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_72.gif" width="140" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td colspan="6"><div id="copy" align="center">xxxxxxxxxxx</div></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_74.gif" width="166" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_75.gif" width="15" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/index_76.gif" width="45" height="45" alt=""></td>
        <td>
            <img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="1" height="45" alt=""></td>
    </tr>
</table>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var MenuBar1 = new Spry.Widget.MenuBar("MenuBar1", {imgDown:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif", imgRight:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif"});
var MenuBar2 = new Spry.Widget.MenuBar("MenuBar2", {imgDown:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif", imgRight:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif"});
var MenuBar3 = new Spry.Widget.MenuBar("MenuBar3", {imgDown:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif", imgRight:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif"});
var MenuBar4 = new Spry.Widget.MenuBar("MenuBar4", {imgDown:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif", imgRight:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif"});
var MenuBar5 = new Spry.Widget.MenuBar("MenuBar5", {imgDown:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif", imgRight:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif"});
var MenuBar6 = new Spry.Widget.MenuBar("MenuBar6", {imgDown:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif", imgRight:"SpryAssets/SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif"});
//-->
</script>
</body>
</html>
```

Css:

```
@charset "UTF-8";
ul.MenuBarHorizontal
{
    margin: 0;
    padding: 0;
    list-style-type: none;
    font-size: 96%;
    cursor: default;
    width: auto;
}
ul.MenuBarActive
{
    z-index: 1000;
}
ul.MenuBarHorizontal li
{
    margin: 0;
    padding: 0;
    list-style-type: none;
    font-size: 96%;
    position: relative;
    text-align: left;
    cursor: pointer;
    width: 96px;
    float: left;
}
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul
{
    margin: 0;
    padding: 0;
    list-style-type: none;
    font-size: 96%;
    z-index: 1020;
    cursor: default;
    width: 96px;
    position: absolute;
    left: -1000em;
}
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
    left: auto;
}
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul li
{
    width: 96px;
    float: none;
    background-color: navy;
}
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul ul
{
    position: absolute;
    margin: -5% 0 0 95%;
}
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
    left: auto;
    top: 0;
}

ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul
{
    border:;
}

ul.MenuBarHorizontal a
{
    display: block;
    cursor: pointer;
    background-color: transparent;
    padding: 0.5em 0.75em;
    color: red;
    text-decoration: none;
}

ul.MenuBarHorizontal a:hover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a:focus
{
    background-color: transparent;
    color: red;
}

ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemHover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
    background-color: transparent;
    color: red;
}

ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenu
{
    background-image: url(C:xxxxx);
    background-repeat: no-repeat;
    background-position: 95% 50%;
}

{
    background-image: url(C:xxxxx.gif));
    background-repeat: no-repeat;
    background-position: 95% 50%;
}

ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover
{
    background-image: url(C:xxxxxxx));
    background-repeat: no-repeat;
    background-position: 95% 50%;
}

ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover
{
    background-image: url(C:xxxxx);
    background-repeat: no-repeat;
    background-position: 95% 50%;
}


ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe
{
    position: absolute;
    z-index: 1010;
}

@media screen, projection
{
    ul.MenuBarHorizontal li.MenuBarItemIE
    {
        display: inline;
        f\loat: left;
        background: #FFF;
    }
}
#copy {
font-size:9px;
color: #000000;
}
```

so und nun noch die javaskript

```
/* SpryMenuBar.js - Revision: Spry Preview Release 1.4 */

// Copyright (c) 2006. Adobe Systems Incorporated.
// All rights reserved.
//
// Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
// modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met:
//
//   * Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice,
//     this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
//   * Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice,
//     this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation
//     and/or other materials provided with the distribution.
//   * Neither the name of Adobe Systems Incorporated nor the names of its
//     contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this
//     software without specific prior written permission.
//
// THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS"
// AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE
// IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
// ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS BE
// LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR
// CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF
// SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS
// INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN
// CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE)
// ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE
// POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.

/*******************************************************************************

 SpryMenuBar.js
 This file handles the JavaScript for Spry Menu Bar.  You should have no need
 to edit this file.  Some highlights of the MenuBar object is that timers are
 used to keep submenus from showing up until the user has hovered over the parent
 menu item for some time, as well as a timer for when they leave a submenu to keep
 showing that submenu until the timer fires.

 *******************************************************************************/

var Spry;
if(!Spry)
{
    Spry = {};
}
if(!Spry.Widget)
{
    Spry.Widget = {};
}

// Constructor for Menu Bar
// element should be an ID of an unordered list (<ul> tag)
// preloadImage1 and preloadImage2 are images for the rollover state of a menu
Spry.Widget.MenuBar = function(element, opts)
{
    this.init(element, opts);
};

Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.init = function(element, opts)
{
    this.element = this.getElement(element);

    // represents the current (sub)menu we are operating on
    this.currMenu = null;

    var isie = (typeof document.all != 'undefined' && typeof window.opera == 'undefined' && navigator.vendor != 'KDE');
    if(typeof document.getElementById == 'undefined' || (navigator.vendor == 'Apple Computer, Inc.' && typeof window.XMLHttpRequest == 'undefined') || (isie && typeof document.uniqueID == 'undefined'))
    {
        // bail on older unsupported browsers
        return;
    }

    // load hover images now
    if(opts)
    {
        for(var k in opts)
        {
            var rollover = new Image;
            rollover.src = opts[k];
        }
    }

    if(this.element)
    {
        this.currMenu = this.element;
        var items = this.element.getElementsByTagName('li');
        for(var i=0; i<items.length; i++)
        {
            this.initialize(items[i], element, isie);
            if(isie)
            {
                this.addClassName(items[i], "MenuBarItemIE");
                items[i].style.position = "static";
            }
        }
        if(isie)
        {
            if(this.hasClassName(this.element, "MenuBarVertical"))
            {
                this.element.style.position = "relative";
            }
            var linkitems = this.element.getElementsByTagName('a');
            for(var i=0; i<linkitems.length; i++)
            {
                linkitems[i].style.position = "relative";
            }
        }
    }
};

Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.getElement = function(ele)
{
    if (ele && typeof ele == "string")
        return document.getElementById(ele);
    return ele;
};

Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.hasClassName = function(ele, className)
{
    if (!ele || !className || !ele.className || ele.className.search(new RegExp("\\b" + className + "\\b")) == -1)
    {
        return false;
    }
    return true;
};

Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.addClassName = function(ele, className)
{
    if (!ele || !className || this.hasClassName(ele, className))
        return;
    ele.className += (ele.className ? " " : "") + className;
};

Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.removeClassName = function(ele, className)
{
    if (!ele || !className || !this.hasClassName(ele, className))
        return;
    ele.className = ele.className.replace(new RegExp("\\s*\\b" + className + "\\b", "g"), "");
};

// addEventListener for Menu Bar
// attach an event to a tag without creating obtrusive HTML code
Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.addEventListener = function(element, eventType, handler, capture)
{
    try
    {
        if (element.addEventListener)
        {
            element.addEventListener(eventType, handler, capture);
        }
        else if (element.attachEvent)
        {
            element.attachEvent('on' + eventType, handler);
        }
    }
    catch (e) {}
};

// createIframeLayer for Menu Bar
// creates an IFRAME underneath a menu so that it will show above form controls and ActiveX
Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.createIframeLayer = function(menu)
{
    var layer = document.createElement('iframe');
    layer.tabIndex = '-1';
    layer.src = 'javascript:false;';
    menu.parentNode.appendChild(layer);
    
    layer.style.left = menu.offsetLeft + 'px';
    layer.style.top = menu.offsetTop + 'px';
    layer.style.width = menu.offsetWidth + 'px';
    layer.style.height = menu.offsetHeight + 'px';
};

// removeIframeLayer for Menu Bar
// removes an IFRAME underneath a menu to reveal any form controls and ActiveX
Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.removeIframeLayer =  function(menu)
{
    var layers = menu.parentNode.getElementsByTagName('iframe');
    while(layers.length > 0)
    {
        layers[0].parentNode.removeChild(layers[0]);
    }
};

// clearMenus for Menu Bar
// root is the top level unordered list (<ul> tag)
Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.clearMenus = function(root)
{
    var menus = root.getElementsByTagName('ul');
    for(var i=0; i<menus.length; i++)
    {
        this.hideSubmenu(menus[i]);
    }
    this.removeClassName(this.element, "MenuBarActive");
};

// bubbledTextEvent for Menu Bar
// identify bubbled up text events in Safari so we can ignore them
Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.bubbledTextEvent = function()
{
    return (navigator.vendor == 'Apple Computer, Inc.' && (event.target == event.relatedTarget.parentNode || (event.eventPhase == 3 && event.target.parentNode == event.relatedTarget)));
};

// showSubmenu for Menu Bar
// set the proper CSS class on this menu to show it
Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.showSubmenu = function(menu)
{
    if(this.currMenu)
    {
        this.clearMenus(this.currMenu);
        this.currMenu = null;
    }
    
    if(menu)
    {
        this.addClassName(menu, "MenuBarSubmenuVisible");
        if(typeof document.all != 'undefined' && typeof window.opera == 'undefined' && navigator.vendor != 'KDE')
        {
            if(!this.hasClassName(this.element, "MenuBarHorizontal") || menu.parentNode.parentNode != this.element)
            {
                menu.style.top = menu.parentNode.offsetTop + 'px';
            }
        }
        if(typeof document.uniqueID != "undefined")
        {
            this.createIframeLayer(menu);
        }
    }
    this.addClassName(this.element, "MenuBarActive");
};

// hideSubmenu for Menu Bar
// remove the proper CSS class on this menu to hide it
Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.hideSubmenu = function(menu)
{
    if(menu)
    {
        this.removeClassName(menu, "MenuBarSubmenuVisible");
        if(typeof document.all != 'undefined' && typeof window.opera == 'undefined' && navigator.vendor != 'KDE')
        {
            menu.style.top = '';
            menu.style.left = '';
        }
        this.removeIframeLayer(menu);
    }
};

// initialize for Menu Bar
// create event listeners for the Menu Bar widget so we can properly
// show and hide submenus
Spry.Widget.MenuBar.prototype.initialize = function(listitem, element, isie)
{
    var opentime, closetime;
    var link = listitem.getElementsByTagName('a')[0];
    var submenus = listitem.getElementsByTagName('ul');
    var menu = (submenus.length > 0 ? submenus[0] : null);

    var hasSubMenu = false;
    if(menu)
    {
        this.addClassName(link, "MenuBarItemSubmenu");
        hasSubMenu = true;
    }

    if(!isie)
    {
        // define a simple function that comes standard in IE to determine
        // if a node is within another node
        listitem.contains = function(testNode)
        {
            // this refers to the list item
            if(testNode == null)
            {
                return false;
            }
            if(testNode == this)
            {
                return true;
            }
            else
            {
                return this.contains(testNode.parentNode);
            }
        };
    }
    
    // need to save this for scope further down
    var self = this;

    this.addEventListener(listitem, 'mouseover', function(e)
    {
        if(self.bubbledTextEvent())
        {
            // ignore bubbled text events
            return;
        }
        clearTimeout(closetime);
        if(self.currMenu == listitem)
        {
            self.currMenu = null;
        }
        // show menu highlighting
        self.addClassName(link, hasSubMenu ? "MenuBarItemSubmenuHover" : "MenuBarItemHover");
        if(menu && !self.hasClassName(menu, "MenuBarSubmenuVisible"))
        {
            opentime = window.setTimeout(function(){self.showSubmenu(menu);}, 250);
        }
    }, false);

    this.addEventListener(listitem, 'mouseout', function(e)
    {
        if(self.bubbledTextEvent())
        {
            // ignore bubbled text events
            return;
        }

        var related = (typeof e.relatedTarget != 'undefined' ? e.relatedTarget : e.toElement);
        if(!listitem.contains(related))
        {
            clearTimeout(opentime);
            self.currMenu = listitem;

            // remove menu highlighting
            self.removeClassName(link, hasSubMenu ? "MenuBarItemSubmenuHover" : "MenuBarItemHover");
            if(menu)
            {
                closetime = window.setTimeout(function(){self.hideSubmenu(menu);}, 600);
            }
        }
    }, false);
};
```

Das Menü habe ich mit dreamweaver gemacht.
Nun habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Wie kann ich die Zeit veringern die das menü angezeigt wird. ATM ist das das wenn man mit der Maus über den boutton geht das dann das Menü kommt und aber wenn der Zeiger schon weg ist, wird das Menü trozdem noch eine Zeit lang angezeigt. Das stört und das möchte ich gerne ändern, doch leider finde ich die option nicht
2. Wenn das Menü ausfährt wird es ja als Liste dargestellt ich würde gerne ein Hintergrundbild und nicht nur eine Farbe als Leisten hintergrund haben. Wie geht das??

Vielen Dank wenn sich das überhaupt jemand durchliest. Wenn auch jemand sich den den Code angucken würde und mir helfen könnte wäre ich sehrsehr froh

mfg
Lukas


----------



## k-b (3. November 2008)

Warum fragst du nicht direkt den Autor, sondern uns, die wir uns erst in den Code reindenken müssten?


----------



## gdfan (4. November 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nicht direkt den Autor, sondern uns, die wir uns erst in den Code reindenken müssten?


Das stimmt das wäre gut. Aber wer ist dr Author???

mfg gdfan

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis


----------



## Akkuschrauber (4. November 2008)

so wie es jetzt ist, ist es schon viel besser!!


----------



## gdfan (4. November 2008)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> so wie es jetzt ist, ist es schon viel besser!!


vielen Dank
Ich stehe aber schon wieder vor einem Problem:
Kann ich irgentwie das so machen das wenn mann mit dem Mauszeiger drüberfährst ein anderes Bild geladen wird??
Ich habe nämlich jetzt eine Menüleiste und ich würde es gerne so aussehen lassen als ob das dann gedrükt wird
Geht das irgentwie??
Und leider konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen ob man bei dem Untermenü( seihe vorletzter Post)
Wenn es ausklappt dann wollte ich einen Hintergrund für die Untermenüs festlegen. Geht das??
Vielen Dank euch allen
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Akkuschrauber (4. November 2008)

also den effekt nennt man mouseover. die syntaxt lautet:
<a href="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/webdesign/..."><img src="erstes bild" onmouseover="this.src='2.bild';" onmouseout="this.src='wieder 1.bild';"; /></a>

geht auch mit anderen sachen, musste halt .src durch was anderes ersetzen. weiß grad auch nich auswendig was da alles geht, mal googlen.


----------



## gdfan (4. November 2008)

Hey echt ein reisen dankeschön an dich.
Ich habe das echt lange versucht, und nicht hinbekommen.
Im Momentz habe ich keine Probleme mehr, aber wenn ich noch welche bekomme meldde ich mich wieder

Das mitt dem menü hat sich erledigt da es wegfällt

Noch mal vielen Dank an euch.

edit:// Ein Freund hat noch ein Problem:
Er sucht ein skript das aus ein paar Bildern immer zufällig eins als Vorschau auf der Main seiner Seite anzeigt. Kennt ihr so was??
mfg
gdfan


----------



## jetztaber (5. November 2008)

Ja, solche Skripte gibt es hier: Dynamic Drive DHTML(dynamic html) & JavaScript code library


----------



## gdfan (6. November 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Ja, solche Skripte gibt es hier: Dynamic Drive DHTML(dynamic html) & JavaScript code library


Danke schön


----------



## gdfan (21. November 2008)

So ich ahbe in Letzter Zeit viel probiert aber nun hat mich etwas geschockt:
Ich habe in Aftereffects ein Banner gemacht udn es als *.swf exportiert. Nun ist das Video bei Bildqualität 8/10 schon 25 MB groß.
Gibt es einen empfehlenswerteres Format, denn ekiner hat lust ein 20mb großes Banner immer wieder neu zu laden.
2. Frage wie kann ich einstellen das das Banner nicht immer wieder neu geladen wird. Dafür bracuh ich Ajax oder?

gdfan


----------



## k-b (21. November 2008)

Für Flash gibt es nur ein Format und das ist swf. Exporitere es halt als jpg oder eine andere normale Grafik

Das Banner wird eh nicht neu geladen weil es im Browsercache ist


----------



## gdfan (22. November 2008)

ich verstehe nicht ganz was du mit exportieren als jpeg meinst
Es ist ein Vid und wie sollich das als Jpeg exportieren?


----------



## k-b (22. November 2008)

Du hast ein Banner geschrieben, das ist normal ein jpeg


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. November 2008)

Ein Banner mit 25 MB?? Ist das irgendwie dynamisch, animiert?? Ansonsten einfach in nen anderes Format umwandeln, am Besten PNG, dass kann man auch in neun Stufen (??) komprimieren. Das geht zum Beispiel mit Irfanview. Einfach öffnen und dann speichern als.


----------



## gdfan (22. November 2008)

Sorry vllt ist das falsch rüber gekommen. Ich habe einen "Bannerfilm" bzw. animation gemacht
Mich wundert nur das z.B. auch der Adobeseite, da ist das Banner auch eine Flashanimation, da lädt das trotz dsl 1000 normal schnell.
Daher wunderts mich das mein 10 sek. Video schon 25MB groß ist.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. November 2008)

Des ham Videos nun mal an sich, dass sie verdammt groß sind. Was meinst du warum nur Seiten, bei denen es nicht auf die Ladezeit ankommt, auf Flash setzen?


----------



## gdfan (22. November 2008)

Aber wie kann dann die Adobeseite so schnell sein??


----------



## k-b (22. November 2008)

Das sind einfach Optimierungen, die man machen kann wenn man sich gut auskennt. ICh tus nicht


----------



## gdfan (23. November 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Das sind einfach Optimierungen, die man machen kann wenn man sich gut auskennt. ICh tus nicht


Achso, ich kanns auch nicht. Wie stellt amnn das an, das das Video nur einmal geladen wird? Oder wird das ga nicht bei jedem Seitenaufruf neugeladen??


----------



## k-b (23. November 2008)

Kommt drauf an wie der User seinen Browser konfiguriert hat.


----------



## gdfan (23. November 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie der User seinen Browser konfiguriert hat.


Achso ich werde es später mal ausprobieren


----------



## gdfan (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ihr
Nun habe ich noch ein weiteres Problem. Wenn ich mit Dreamweaver eine Html Siete mit einer Tabelle mache, und dann mit Contribute den Inhalt einfügen will dann macht Contribute die Tabelle So groß wie es benötigt wird. D.h. es passiert kein autm. Zeilenumbruch sondern die Zelle wird einfach breiter.

Wie kann ich dass machen das die Breite fix ist??
Hoffe ich konnte mein Problem schildern und mir kann jemand helfen.
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. Dezember 2008)

Sry, ich kenn mich mit Dreamweaver nicht aus, aber wenn du direkt im Quelltext folgendes schreibst müsste es klappen.

<table width="150px"></table>

EDIT: nachgekuckt, funzt nicht. Es gibt da noch ne Variante mit Firefox, aber das is kein Standart. Bleibt nur noch PHP.


----------



## gdfan (11. Dezember 2008)

Nein das hab ich schon probiert. Aber das ignoriert Contribute leider auch.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Dezember 2008)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch schon, habs dann mit PHP gelöst, musste halt direkt in den Quelltext schreiben. Ich warte immer noch voller Hoffnung auf HTML5. Dann gibts hoffentlich auch endlich runde Ecken.


----------



## k-b (12. Dezember 2008)

Man löst mit PHp doch keine HTML-Probleme. PHP gibt auch nur HTML aus..



<table style="width:150px"></table>

wenn schon css, dann richtig.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Dezember 2008)

Weil des auch funktioniert.... 
Es geht hier um einen Zeilenumbruch nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Buchstaben...


----------



## gdfan (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es herausgefunden. Dank für eure Hilfe
Wenn man das ganze <div></div> lösst dann klappt das mit Contribute erste Sahne
Es gibt aber auch noch einen CSS-Weg doch ich bervorzuge ab jetzt das mit div
gdfan


----------



## k-b (13. Dezember 2008)

Du codest nicht für Contribute, sondern dafür wie es nacher in Firefox/IE/Opera aussieht. Die richtige Lösung wurde hier durchaus schong epostet.


----------



## gdfan (13. Dezember 2008)

und wie geht das jetzt??


----------



## k-b (13. Dezember 2008)

<table style="width:150px"></table> wenn du die Tabelle 150 pixel breit haben willst. Das ist gültiges CSS. Nicht das Mischmasch, was wer anders weiter oben gepostet hat.


----------



## gdfan (13. Dezember 2008)

Ok vielen Dank


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. Dezember 2008)

Aber damit bekommste immer noch keinen Zeilenumbruch....


----------



## k-b (13. Dezember 2008)

Darum gings mir auch gar nicht, ich wollte nur den falschen Code richtigstellen


----------



## gdfan (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo
ich habe wieder einmal ein Problem. Ich habe jetzt meine Homepage soweit fertig das ich sie veröffenlichen will. Nun suche ich noch ein Cms. Welches soll ich da nehmen? Ich habe keine Lust meinen Code umzuschreiben. Gibt es ein Cms das meinen Code nutzen kann??
Hoffe ich kann man mein Problem erklären.
mfg
gdfan


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2009)

Nein gibt es nicht.

Bei einem CMS musst du das entsprechende Template dazu erstellen oder ein bestehendes Anpassen.

Oder du wurschtelst einfach php rein, in deinen bestehenden Code.


----------



## gdfan (18. Januar 2009)

Dooof. PHP kann ich nicht


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. Januar 2009)

Es gibt da was, ich such dir bis morgen den Namen und die Adresse raus. Is halt ganz einfach gehalten, was das Abändern einfach macht.


----------



## k-b (19. Januar 2009)

Kannst auch mal ssi's probieren, aber glaub net das das heutzutage noch wer unterstützt  

Bin mal gespannt, was Akkuschrauber auftut!


----------



## gdfan (20. Januar 2009)

Ok vielen Dank für die Mühen Leute


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich glaub, das kennen eher die Wenigsten hier.
Es heißt CMBasic Link.
Es stammt von Johann-Christian Hanke, der auch schon einige Bücher zu dem Thema verfasst hat, das CMS is aus einem der Buchbeispiele entstanden. Ich finde es schön einfach gehalten und ohne viel unnötiges Zeugs. Auch abzuändern is es relativ einfach und wenn man nen bissel PHP kann, ist es nicht schwer zusätzliche Sachen wie Umfrage... einzubauen.

Greetz
Akkuschrauber


----------



## gdfan (20. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank. Das werde ich heute mal ausprobieren. Hast du vllt noch einen Link wo man php lernen kann?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. Januar 2009)

selfphp.org is ganz gut, ich hab mir einfach nen Buch aus der Bücherei ausgeliehen, dass finde ich persönlich besser.


----------



## k-b (20. Januar 2009)

selfphp ist eigentlich recht schlecht. Es gibt Bücher zu php um aus jedem Wissensstand heraus zu starten. Schau einfach mal in die Rezensionen, da hat ja eh jeder andere Anforderungen.


----------

